# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Ajuda na identificação deste caranguejo - reefsafe?

## goncalo.zamith

Boa tarde.

Apareceu este pequeno no meu aquário. Será reefSafe?

----------


## miguelcarreira

boas, eu não percebo nada de caranguejos mas aquela pinça tem tudo menos aspecto de "safe"  :yb665: 
2

----------


## goncalo.zamith

Está num aqua a parte se eu saber o que lhe vou fazer...
Tks!

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Pelo aspecto da pinça eu diria que não.

----------

